# Is it ok to have 2 dogs and take them out separately?



## dogsacm (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello all 

2 years ago I adopted a 4 year old Amstaff from a shelter. Shes very sweet and not agressive to other dogs but because of the law I am not allowed to let her run free ever, even in dog parks. I instead take her running in the morning but certainly is not the same as running and playing free. I love her very much but I will admit that is not really easy to own a dog like this, specially cuz I feel bad for her. 
A week ago I was voluntering in a shelter and fell in love with this one year old German Shepeard puppy. I brought him home with the intention of fostering him.
He's such a great dog and so smart. I really want to keep him but I feel bad because of my other dog. I wouldnt be able to take her to the parks where the puppy would be able to run and play free and she would just be watching and pulling the leash wanting to run with him etc..
I can go for short walks with them together, specially now that the puppy is not so strong. I dont mind walking them separately and taking them to different activities for a longer period of time separately as well. 
My question is, is that a problem for them?
Some people told me that will be really bad for them psychologicaly since dogs live in packs and seeing me leaving with one dog would let the other dog traumatized. Some people tell me that this is complete bullxxxx and that they would be just fine. Waiting for their turn.
What do you guys think??
Thanks


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Training and walking your dogs separately is highly recommended. It's hard to train one dog when you have the other with you. So, no, I don't see any problem at all (except that unfair pit bull laws really stink  ). One dog might bark and whine when you leave the house with the other dog, though. Take them for some walks together (it's good for bonding) and other walks and park excursions separately. I definitely wouldn't take them to the park together and let him loose while she stays on the leash, though. That would just be mean.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We take the dogs out separately all the time, even when it was just Smalls and Jack. It does not traumatize either one of them unless you're already dealing with SA. Separating them can also lessen the odds of SA.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I almost always walk my dogs separately unless we're all on vacation together.


----------



## dogsacm (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you for the replies!

_"It does not traumatize either one of them unless you're already dealing with SA. Separating them can also lessen the odds of SA."_
Guess what happened 
I started taking them out separately and when the puppy was home alone he was fine but after I heard that would be bad I was taking them out together. Now I started to take them one by one again today and the puppy goes nutts and cries and barks and wakes up all the neighbors! lol
I have another question... When inside the house, the puppy starts to play bite and bark at my female and soon they are playing and making a lot a noise and a huge mess! Someone told me I shouldnt let them play inside the house cuz it is suppose to be a calm place. (I really want it to be a clam place). Do you think they will ever learn that they are not allowed to play inside the house?
Another thing, whenever I want to give some attention to the female the puppy comes and jumps on her and starts playing like crazy and then a few seconds after they are again making a huge mess. Any tips?


----------

